# Screen on sans Power Button



## Smabbage (Jan 19, 2012)

Is there an app that will effectively turn my screen on without using the power button? I use PGM2 on my nexus.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Aokp allows you to use your volume buttons. I don't think its possible for a user space app to handle this action. Our code is buried deep in the os.


----------



## Smabbage (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks. Glued a neodymium button magnet to the cover of my case. Works pretty good. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jiggity Janx (Jun 11, 2012)

I previously used Screen Control app (forget the dev) from the Play Store. Never had to press the power button as any movement detected by the accelerometer activated the screen. Didn't appear to drain the battery either as I had expected. I don't believe it's been updated to JB but maybe someone wants to ping the dev and/or piggyback off his concept.


----------

